# Zipper bag for gas smell



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Do they make a zippered bag to cover up your dogs back side to gather the smelly gas? 

Whew, and P-U! Our male has been letting them rip lately and they are just awful!!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Quality food does not produce foul gas.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

He eats great food - Purina Pro. I think it's the dirt he's been eating. We keep catching him.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

I just make Lua a blanket diaper. her's are terrible sometimes.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Vizsla said:


> He eats great food - Purina Pro. I think it's the dirt he's been eating. We keep catching him.


sorry, but this is very far from great food.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson eats TOTW and his farts are room clearing. His bully habit isn't helping mayters


----------



## Obiejohnny (Feb 5, 2014)

Purina is not quality food.


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

We are in the process of moving our 11 wk old from Purina Beta Puppy to Arden Grange. Apparently Purina is not a good make at all and is completely over priced considering the vague ingredients it contains. The chicken flavour has 4% chicken derivatives, the 'cereals' aren't listed so could be anything, and it has a lot of fats in it to get the pup interested. I can feel the grease on the kibble compared to the new food. There was another really good make at the warehouse, can't remember the name now, but it's not suitable yet for Toby as it's apparently to far a swing the other way from Purina so would upset his system. I'm hoping it cures or lessens his gas too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

solefald said:


> Vizsla said:
> 
> 
> > He eats great food - Purina Pro. I think it's the dirt he's been eating. We keep catching him.
> ...


People can say what they want, but there are more winning dogs eating Purina dog foods than any other brand. I'm speaking of Field trial dogs, where being in shape and endurance is a must.
Do you have to feed Purina to win? No, but I wouldn't down a dog food with that kind of results.
When I fed it, I did notice my dogs had more energy after a hunt. They recovered faster to be able to hunt again the same day. I did change foods, when I was trying to figure out a allergy one of the dogs had. They are on TOTW and I have noticed this hunting season Cash needs more recovery time. I will probably be going back to Purina.
I would suggest people do lots of reading, and make their own decisions on what's best for their dog.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Purina Pro (not regular Purina, not Purina One) was recommended by our vet. It's quite expensive and only available at Pet stores & tractor supply - it's sold in the high end dog food section. Pure meat is the #1 ingredient (we get chicken). Barley is #2. 

Our female was quite thin and when we switched her to Pro - she filled out and looks fantastic. When our male came to us a year ago he was a bit pudgy and out of shape. We put him on Pro and he's lean and has great muscle tone now. Both have beautiful, shiny coats - we get asked all the time what we feed them.

Purina Pro has been fine for our dogs for years. Two of our dogs are not having any issues. The third just developed this "problem" a couple of weeks ago. 

It's something other than the food.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson came to us on ProPlan (seems like a food lots of breeders feed). Kept him on it for a few months before we switched to Acana. He was constantly itching, his poops were unpredictable and smelled horrible, as did his gas (lots of it). Acana was better, but we're on Honest Kitchen now and we're very happy with it. Besides fixing the other problems we noticed, his energy is a lot more stable after outings now - ie no crashing.


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Vizsla said:


> Pure meat is the #1 ingredient (we get chicken).


of which 80% is water. just an fyi. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/purina-pro-plan-sport/


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

"of which 80% is water"

Then it is for every other brand. 

But thank you Watson & a few others, at least you've suggested a brand and are helpful.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not loyal to any one brand of dry dog food, but I'd like to say this about Purina... When you think back over the years about all the various dog food recalls dog lovers have had to endure (some even involving the death of pets), do you remember ever seeing Purina on that list? I don't. Not once. Some very pricey, high-end dog foods have shown up on recall lists in the past. Not Purina.

Purina is made by a huge company with the money to fund research labs. They do the science. Sure, within their brand they have "good, better, and best", and the choice is yours. But if you go with their high-end products, I don't think you have too much to worry about. Purina Pro Plan is one of the foods I've chosen to be a part of Willie's regular rotation. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they did have a recall last year on one of their dog foods. It was voluntary if that helps.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oops! I must have missed that one. Nevertheless, they do get bad-mouthed more often than they should.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

http://www.fda.gov/animalVeterinary/safetyhealth/recallswithdrawals/default.htm


*2013:*

August 30, 2013 Nestle Purina Voluntarily Recalls Limited Number of Purina ONE beyOnd Our White Meat Chicken and Whole Barley Recipe Adult Dry Dog Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk

*2012:*

July 20, 2012 Expanded Voluntary Recall of Land O’Lakes Purina Feed Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level Elevated Vitamin D Level

July 13, 2012 Voluntary Recall of Purina Products Due to Potential Elevated Vitamin D Level Potential for elevated vitamin D levels

May 11, 2012 Nestle Purina Voluntarily Recalls Single Lot of Therapeutic Canned Cat Food Due to A Low Level of Thiamine (Vitamin B1) Deficient Thiamine

*2011:*

July 29, 2011 Nestlé Purina Recalls Limited Number of Purina ONE Vibrant Maturity 7+ Dry Cat Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk

June 27, 2011 Nestlé Purina Recalls Limited Number of Dry Cat Food Bags Due to a Potential Health Risk (Shipped Only to Colorado, Idaho and Oregon)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay, I give up. You are the winner.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We feed Ruby Acana Wild Prairie. The only time she has gas is if she needs to poop but is protesting the cold weather and refusing to go outside. :


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> We feed Ruby Acana Wild Prairie. The only time she has gas is if she needs to poop but is protesting the cold weather and refusing to go outside. :


We are on Acana as well
The puppy/junior right now and we give him some raw now and then
No issues so far


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Dang, we turned a funny gas post into a dog food debate.
I think we sometimes take ourselves to seriously.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

So true TexasRed and the food is not even the problem! He's been eating the same stuff for quite a while now. It's the dirt (we think) causing the problem. It's a little better tonight - thankfully!


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Throwing this article in into the pot. Good read

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_3/features/15697-1.html

Adding another for the dirt eating
http://www.vetinfo.com/why-do-dogs-eat-dirt.html#b


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Guys always blame the dog in the living room right?

At least I do. "Oh Bailey! What did you eat?" 

Now I can say it was the dirt! I like it.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

When my dogs were young (puppies/teens) they passed more gas. Now they don't hardly ever do it. 
The only time they get blamed for passing gas, is when the guys are home.
I think I know whose diet needs changed, and its not the dogs.


----------

